# Anonther new member!



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm Costen from Oakville (just west of Toronto). I just took possession of my new 2003 Altima 3.5 SE this past week! I love it already. It's an automatic in black with leather/BOSE/sunroof/auto climate control etc. I traded in my '99 Intrepid and was glad to do so! I gotta say the 3.5 engine is amazing--explosive acceleration! Easy to squeal those tires!  Are there any Altima enthusiast groups in the GTA? (Greater Toronto Area)
I have been reading this site for some time and this is my first posting in the Altima area. Looking forward to reading more and posing questions from time to time! Take care... 
---Costen


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Aquineas said:


> *Congrats and welcome! *


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome....

And it's SODA! :d


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

welcome to the Nissan Forums family.....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hola.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Welcome!
I'm not here myself that often, but welcome anyways


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

costen said:


> *Hi everyone, I'm Costen from Oakville (just west of Toronto). I just took possession of my new 2003 Altima 3.5 SE this past week! I love it already. It's an automatic in black with leather/BOSE/sunroof/auto climate control etc. I traded in my '99 Intrepid and was glad to do so! I gotta say the 3.5 engine is amazing--explosive acceleration! Easy to squeal those tires!  Are there any Altima enthusiast groups in the GTA? (Greater Toronto Area)
> I have been reading this site for some time and this is my first posting in the Altima area. Looking forward to reading more and posing questions from time to time! Take care...
> ---Costen  *


Welcome Costen there is a ton of guys in GTA some are on the other site under northwest and Canada. Enjoy!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Congrats and welcome! *


----------



## Mikey (Sep 10, 2003)

««(member of altimas.net) im new to this board to =0)


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Mikey said:


> *««(member of altimas.net) im new to this board to =0) *


Welcome to the Forums Mikey, there is something of interest here for everyone.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Congrats on the new car and welcome!! You are going to love you new ride!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *Congrats on the new car and welcome!! You are going to love you new ride!! *


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Aquineas said:


> *Congrats and welcome! *


----------

